# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  صحة القصيده( لما رأيت أنواره سطعت)

## حمووود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ماصحة هذه البيت هل هي لحسان بن ثابت ...

أعطى كفار قريش الشاعر ( حسان بن ثابت )  مبلغا من المال وذلك قبل اسلامه
ليهجو النبي صل الله  عليه وسلم
أي يقول به شعرا يذكر  عيوبه
فوقف حسان على ربوة ينتظر الرسول صل الله عليه  وسلم أن يأتي لينظر الى صف...ة من صفاته فيهجوه بها
فمر الحبيب المصطفى صل الله عليه وسلم
مر جميل الشيم ,, مر مصباح  الظلام
فلما رآه حسان رجع الى قريش ورد لهم المال
وقال هذا مالكم ليس لي فيه  حاجة
وأما هذا الذي أردتم أن أهجوه
اللهم اني اشهدك ان أشهد انه رسول  الله
فقالوا ما دهاك ما لهذا أرسلناك
فأجابهم بقوله

لما رأيت أنواره سطعت .. وضعت من خيفتي كفي على بصري
خوفاً على بصري من حسن صورته .. فلست أنظره إلا على  قدري
روح من النور في جسم من القمر .. كحلية نسجت من الأنجم الزهر

.و قال  في الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم بعد إسلامه :
وأحسن منك لم تر قط عيني .........  وأجمل منك لم تلد النساء
خُلِقْتَ مبرءاً من كل عيب .......... كأنك قد خُلِقْتَ  كما تشاء

وكانت هذه هى قصة إسلام الصحابى الجليل حسان بن ثابت..الذى أسلم  بمجرد رؤيته للنبى

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد 


وردت هذه الرساله في الواتس اب واريد صحتها وان لم تكن من شعر حسان فمن قائلها

وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

هذه الأبيات لم تصح لحسان بن ثابت-رضي الله عنه-، فيما أعلمه.
وكثير من أبيات الشعر نُسبت إليه، ولم تصح عنه.
أما لمن هذه، فلا أعلم.

----------


## حمووود

> هذه الأبيات لم تصح لحسان بن ثابت-رضي الله عنه-، فيما أعلمه.
> وكثير من أبيات الشعر نُسبت إليه، ولم تصح عنه.
> أما لمن هذه، فلا أعلم.


بارك الله فيك اخي وجزاك الله خير على ماكتبت من فوائد

----------


## حمووود

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=239025

----------


## أحمد ربيع الشيخ

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أقول فقد بحثت في كتب السنه المطهرة و التاريخ عن الرواية المذكورة فلم أجد أي سند أو متن فضلا عن أي قصة تتضمن إسلام الصحابي الجليل حسان ابن ثابت وعرجت على الإنترنت وبعد بحث مطول للمواقع والمنتديات التي أوردت هذه الرواية تبين مايلي:
1-	هذه الروايه ليس لها سند ولا أصل في كتب السنة وكتب السلف والخلف .
2-	هذه القصه ذكرها الشيخ محمد عبدالجواد في محاضرة باسم : سيف السماء 


وقد أنشد أبياتها المقرئ إدريس أبكر بصوت حزين يجعل السامع لها يبكي بمجرد سماع البيت الأول شوقا الى المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم . وقد سبقه الشيخ محمد عبدالجواد بخطبة رنانة تطير لها القلوب شوقا الى لنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
3-الأبيات المذكوره موجوده في موقع (معجم البابطين للشعراء العربية في القرنين التاسع عشر و العشرين) http://www.almoajam.org/poet_details.php?id=6174 في ترجمة الشاعرمحمد بن عبدالله سعاد الصوفي على الطريقة القادريه )والمولود عام 1861 في بلدة فوتاطور بالسنغال وله قصائد في مدح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مذكورة في الموقع ومن ضمنها الأبيات المنسوبة لحسان ابن ثابت رضي الله عنه وهذه نصها 

من قصيدة: سيد البشر
لـمَّا رأيـتُ إلى أنـــــــــوارِ  ه سطعتْ وضعتُ مـن خـيفتـي كفّي عــــــــــلى بصَري خـوفًا عـلى بصَرٍ مـن حسن صــــــــورته فلست أنظرُه إلا عـلى قــــــــــــــ  ــدَر 
لا نـورَ مـن نـورهِ فـي نــــــــورهِ غرقتْ والـوجهُ مـثل طلـوع الشّمس والقـمـــــــر 
روحٌ مـــــــن النّور فـي جسمٍ مـن القـمـــر كحُلّةٍ نُسِجت مـن أنجـم الزهـــــــــــ  ــر
فقـلـتُ هـذا الـذي قـد حـاز أفضل مـــــا قـد حـازه العبـدُ مـن جنِّ ومـن بشـــــــر 
حـمدتُ مـولاي فـي رؤيـاكَ يـا أمـلــــــي هـذا الـمـنى غايتهـا سـيّدُ الـبشــــــر 
بشّرْ سمـيّك يـا سنْدي ويـا ثقتـــــــــــي بـالفـوز يـوم ورودِ الخلقِ فـي الـحشــــر

4- وللاسف لم يتطرق أحد من العلماء أو طلبة العلم لهذا الافتراء والوضع بينما تجد بأن القصة منشوره من فترة طويلة والكل يتناقلها في المواقع والمنتديات
وللأسف بعضها بأشراف بعض المشايخ الفضلاء 

5-نشر الدكتور الفاضل خالد أحمد الصالح (طبيب أورام وأديب كويتي ) في جريدة الوطن بتاريخ 12/10/1434 هـ مقالة بعنوان (احذروا تلك العنكبوت) وذكر مشكورا بطلان نسبة الأبيات للصحابي الجليل حيث قال (سألني الصديق عن اسم الشاعر، وكالعادة سارعت الى صاحبنا (غوغل) محرك البحث فماذا وجدت؟ منتديات كثيرة كلها تخبرنا ان صاحب هذه القصيدة هو الشاعر الصحابي حسان بن ثابت، ثم تروى لها رواية مشوقة عن منح كفار قريش مالا لحسان قبل اسلامه من أجل هجو رسول الله –صلى الله عليه وسلم-، فذهب حسان ليرى محمداً تمهيداً لهجائه، فلما رأى حسان رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم - أسلم لرؤيته وقال تلك الأبيات.
المعلومة تم تداولها في المنتديات وكأنها حقيقة، ولكني رجعت الى معجم البابطين لشعراء العربية فوجدت القصيدة باسم الشاعر الصوفي محمد بن عبدالله سعاد، من شعراء القرن التاسع عشر، مولود عام 1861 في السنغال وتنقل بينها وبين مالي وغينيا، والقصيدة تحمل بيتاً يؤكد على ان صاحبها هو محمد بن عبدالله، حيث يقول الشاعر في ختامها:
بشر سميَك يا سندي ويا ثقتي بالفوز يوم ورود الخلق في الحشر) أنتهى )

6-بالنظر الى المتن يتبين له مايلي 

أ*-ـ	حسان ابن ثابت رضي الله عنه أنصاري من الخزرج فكيف تقابل مع كفار قريش 

ب -الناظر الى الأبيات المنسوبة يعرف الفرق الشاسع
بينها وبين المؤيد بروح القدس في مدح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والذب عنه

ج- الأبيات فيها شرك وهو سؤال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من دون الله بأن يبشره بالفوز يوم الحشر حينما قال(بشّرْ سمـيّك يـا سنْدي ويـا ثقتـي بـالفوز يـوم ورودِ الخلقِ في الـحشــر 

والله المستعان .

اما عن الابيات التالية:
وأحسن منك لم تر قط عيني...واجمل منك لم تلد النساء

خلقت مبرأ من كل عيب...كأنك قد خلقت كما تشاء

فهي للشاعر حسان رضي الله عنه وموجودة في القصيدة الاولى من ديوانه في الصفحة ١٠

----------


## حمووود

جزاكم الله خيراً وكتب لكم الاجر

----------


## احمد ابو انس

https://majles.alukah.net/t126672/

----------

